# 1911 questions(newbie)



## sbninja (May 25, 2007)

Hi all, I am relativley new to Handguns, my first gun I purchased in July 07
a Taurus 24/7 Pro 9mm - I have sent aprox 1000 rds through it without fail. My second gun I just picked up about 3 weeks ago - Beretta U22 Neos .22 - already fired aprox 700 rds though this one.:mrgreen:.

I now am really hooked on getting a 1911, which one -i don't know. I do want a full size(not compact) what are the differences - commander, government, others. I kind of like the Taurus PT1911, good price , nice gun, heini straight eight(already use too with my 24/7pro) The only thing is I'm leaning toward a stainless steel version that Taurus hasn't released yet. So I started looking at the Para-Ordinance PX1445SR(restricted 10rd -NY) Now being that this is a high capacity 1911, are the grips interchangeable with aftermarket ones? Should I just stick with a more traditional 1911?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I have several 1911's and my personal favorite is the Commander length (4" /-) barrel. Seems to balance best for me. The high cap. grips will not interchange with the standard capacity grips. Best advice would be to go rent and shoot a variety, especially if you are considering the high cap. models. Lots of difference in grip size between them and the standard grips. I like them both. Just my $.02..........:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have four 1911's of different sizes. They all are great. I can't really say any one of them is any better than the others being I love them all. Charlie is right. You will want to get several in your hands to see what barrel length you like best as well as the way the grips feel to you. There are tons of different 1911 type pistols out there. Careful though..they are addicting. The only thing better than a 1911 is two 1911's..lol :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You seem to like the Taurus brand of guns so why not stay with them and get full size(5"barrel) Government model now. Later when they come out with a nickeled or stainless then you can get another one. Then when they come out with the Commander (4" to 41/4"barrel) and the Officer (3"barrel) you can get them all. You'll have one heck of a nice collection. Good luck.
Oh don't forget to post picture of your new guns.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

THat PT 1911 is a pretty nice gun. I bought one the other day. I'm not fond of the grips but it does shoot pretty darn well :smt1099


----------

